# Stock R34 suspension (for measurements)



## mark_scenemedia (Jul 20, 2014)

As above, looking for a stock front/rear R34 GT-R suspension unit, can be in any condition, just mainly needed to use as dimensions etc. for a custom set of coilovers.


----------

